# How long does it take to uninstall Windows 10



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

The title says it. How long does it take to uninstall Windows 10 after the free automatic "upgrade".


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Do you mean to revert back to the previous windows version ?
if so , not very long, depending on the PC Spec - i have only done a couple of times, under an hour


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

How long has it been since you made the upgrade?
If it's been more than 30 days, you may no longer have the ability to revert back to Windows 7 or Windows 8.1.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Thanks


etaf said:


> Do you mean to revert back to the previous windows version ?
> if so , not very long, depending on the PC Spec - i have only done a couple of times, under an hour


Thanks. That's what I needed to know.


----------

